# Joining herpetological societies



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Im a member of the IHS but my membership is up for renewal this month. I was wondering which is the best?

Should I carry on with the IHS, or join the FBH instead? Or is there another one?

Cant find much about it all online, cant find much on joining the FBH either!

Cheers.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

British Herpetological Society, too. Used to write a column back in the early 90's for their junior monthly newsletter, and their magazine for the older members, the 'Bulletin', was excellent....Great information. Worth joining.


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

I have to agree about the BHS the bulleins were an excellent read


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

You won't be able to join the FBH as far as I'm aware - membership to the FBH is for clubs and societies rather than individuals, so you would need to find your local FBH affiliated club.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ooops! I made a mistake, my current membership is actually with the FBH!!

Have they changed it now so that its no-longer individual membership?

In regards to getting into shows etc, which is best to join? The IHS?

Is it really worth joining more than one?

Cheers peeps


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

From July 2008, FBH membership is only open to clubs/societies, to encourage people to join their local herp societies (or start one up if there's not a local club!).

Any FBH herp club will allow you access to shows with their membership cards, or with your IHS membership card, what you join is what you prefer. Personally, I am an IHS member, and also a member of my local herp society (the Scottish Exotic Animal Society), which is FBH affiliated. I would recommend you joined up with the IHS (the newsletter is great), but I'd also join your local club if you have one to support them too.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for that Toyah, a great help


----------

